# substitute for whey protein



## massappeal (Jan 12, 2010)

so this sh!t sucks big time, i have gastro intestinal disorder and its making me allergic to whey protein. every time i drink it i get stomach problems. is there any other protein supplement out there that i can substitute for whey protein? please HELP! im really trying to bulk up right now badly and im in need of a protein supplement that wont give me problems

another question, is it possible to get big without taking whey protein?


----------



## Jag (Jan 13, 2010)

What brand are you using?

I've had similiar issues in the past and now just use plain old unflavoured WPI that i buy in bulk straight from the manufacturer. Zero fat and zero carbs.

Try and find one with the least amount of additives sugars, flavours etc.

You could also try some digestive enzymes. Some are pretty good.


----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 13, 2010)

massappeal said:


> so this sh!t sucks big time, i have gastro intestinal disorder and its making me allergic to whey protein. every time i drink it i get stomach problems. is there any other protein supplement out there that i can substitute for whey protein? please HELP! im really trying to bulk up right now badly and im in need of a protein supplement that wont give me problems
> 
> another question, is it possible to get big without taking whey protein?


liquid protein? liquid egg whites


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2010)

massappeal said:


> so this sh!t sucks big time, i have gastro intestinal disorder and its making me allergic to whey protein. every time i drink it i get stomach problems. is there any other protein supplement out there that i can substitute for whey protein? please HELP! im really trying to bulk up right now badly and im in need of a protein supplement that wont give me problems
> 
> another question, is it possible to get big without taking whey protein?



have you tried 100% Pure Whey Isolate? Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure


----------



## quark (Jan 14, 2010)

There's also pea protein, soy protein, and rice protein. Check out vitacost.com for a few options. Wife is off of all dairy, she use the pea and rice.


----------



## djturnz (Jan 14, 2010)

Did you mix it with water or milk?  Maybe you are lactose intolerant?


----------



## MtR (Jan 14, 2010)

Egg protein.  Optimum makes a decent product.


----------

